# fish fry !



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

we caught 40 or so bass this weekend, gonna have us a big fish fry ! hey flounderpounder.......you want in on this ? 



basnbud


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice mess of filets, one of my favorites out of the grease,,hint, hint









Jimmy


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of bass !


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice, I can smell the grease now


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice haul, what body of water were you fishing?


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Ya'll sure found the honey hole!!!!!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## ras71153 (Dec 23, 2009)

*limit*

Wow over the limit huh?


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

ras71153 said:


> Wow over the limit huh?


One of THOSE people huh? First his post says over the weekend which means at least two days and secondly you have no idea where he fished. You realize in Alabama, you can keep 10 per day per person? May want to get details before you throw accusations.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a dang haul of bass!!! Way ta slay them!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

basnbud said:


> we caught 40 or so bass this weekend, gonna have us a big fish fry ! hey flounderpounder.......you want in on this ?
> 
> 
> 
> basnbud


 Nice!!!!!! I caught a few this weekend myself... In the freezer they went!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ya know, I grew up in a northern climate, and the largemouth bass up there tasted kind of muddy. But, when I moved to Southwest Florida, and caught my first bass that I could measure in pounds instead of inches, I fried that gal in my Dad's beer batter, and I don't think I'll ever catch and release again.
If I had 10 shellcrackers, and 2 5 pound bass, which would I keep?
That's a trick question!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Now that is a real nice fish fry! Good job!


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

ras71153 said:


> Wow over the limit huh?


Depends on where you go. If you go to Brook Hines in Wing, AL you are instructed to keep everything you catch, and can only keep one over 18". With that being said...well you know:whistling:


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

it was dreamstrike lake.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

basnbud said:


> it was dreamstrike lake.


if it was Dreamstrike - you must be the owner! Fried bass is just about as good as it gets but some big shell crackers may result in a few pieces of bass left on the platter!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

